# will my millipede ever stop pooping on me?



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 7, 2005)

everytime i pick it up i get quite a crappy reception


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jun 7, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken that is a very normal defense mechanism.


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 7, 2005)

What kind of millipede is it?


----------



## J Morningstar (Jun 7, 2005)

For a brain smaller than a piece of rice you're lucky they don't do the lemming dance and hurl themselves onto the floor!  
No, the poop will never stop.




I don't hold mine unless I have to.
(I do think it scares the crap out of them)


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 8, 2005)

I got my AGBs so had a couple of inverts that people could hold when they saw my collection... not any more... they crap all over, EVERY TIME.  I don't bother now....


----------



## Israel2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hmmm... 
Strange out of the four AGB's I have only one that tries crapping on me, the other three are fine with me picking them up, they curl in a ball when first touched given a minute or two they uncurl and starting walking around in my hand.


----------



## arizona (Jun 8, 2005)

I have three AGB and the female loves to be picked up. She will run up and down your hand. The two males will curl into a ball but will somtetimes relax and crawl around my hand. Never had any of them poop on me.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 9, 2005)

the AGB is the pooping culprit...  i have some "african reds" that are a lot more tolerable of handling...they've never pooped on me once

btw is it the poop that is toxic or is it something else?


----------



## J Morningstar (Jun 9, 2005)

The poop is poop.
 The soy sauce like excretion they produce, which can even be so irritating as to sting your eyes from a distance ( at least that is the case with the African pink legs ) is what is toxic. It is produced from pores along the sides of the milli. As long as you don't go licking up large quantities you should be little more than dyed (or "burned") purple for a few days where the fluid touched your skin.
 I have had a lot of millipedes do this to me but never an AGB.


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 9, 2005)

I remember the AGB were bad for crapping all over me when I picked them up so I stopped eventually. I agree the red legged don't tend to crap so much but they ink you instead which is just as nasty.

Best get one of these babies, they don't crap or ink! (or my 4 don't anyway)


----------

